# vexilar,shoot thru hull for aluminum boats



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

The AlumaDucer is the worlds only depth finder / fish finder transducer designed to transmit through Aluminum with ZERO signal loss. The revolutionary new AlumaDucer is built using a universal transducer connector. Along with the proper adaptor, you can fit it to almost any 200 kHz, 80/200 kHz or 50/200 kHz sonar. For the first time in boating history, the aluminum boat owner does not need to drill holes in the back of the boat to mount a transducer!
Works with Many Sonar Brands

Vexilar, along with RadarSonics, Inc., have taken-on a challenge never before thought possible. To develop a transducer that can be mounted INSIDE aluminum boats! The Patent Pending AlumaDucer, transducer looks similar to a standard transducer, but looks are deceiving. The new AlumaDucer transducer is designed to automatically compensate for the loss of signal strength you will always see when you try to mount a standard transducer to an aluminum hull. This means no more holes in your boat, no more worries about breaking off your transducer at NMMA Innovation Awardthe boat ramp or giant rooster tails spouting from the back of your boat getting you wet, and NO MORE signal loss. The AlumaDucer is a truly revolutionary, enough so that it was granted the National Marine Manufacturing Association Innovation Award for 2004.
Features

* Revolutionary AlumaDucer transducer eliminates need for holes in Aluminum Boats!
* Shoots directly thru aluminum hulls up to .150" thick!
* Zero signal strength signal loss when installed properly.
* Universal connector/adapter design lets you adapt to fit most 200 kHz or 50/200 kHz sonar systems including Lowrance, Eagle, Garmin, Humminbird, Bottom Line, Vexilar, Ray Marine, and Furuno.
* Available in the three styles: 200 kHz, 80/200 kHz, and 50/200 kHz.
* Easy access grounding post for eliminating interference.
* Comes with Vexilars special A.C.E. Transducer Adhesive and surface preparation kit.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

Was it mentioned if it will work with the new Humminbird SI units? They operate at even higher frequencies?
Tom,


----------

